# Getting my q660 to 3.2



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

I've seriously tried just about everything, and I can only get to 3ghz on my q6600 with FSB at 1333 with a 9x multi.  When I check my mem speed on Everest it says it's running at 1333 even tho I set it at 2000mhz wtf.  I'm trying to get to a 1600 FSB with a 8x multi it wont post not matter what I do.  I've tried higher voltage on just about everything except the gtlreg what not but I have no idea what those values are so.., anyone have a working OC with a setup close to this...?

My setup

2 x 1gb Corsair DHX 2000MHz 9-9-9-24 
EVGA 790i Ultra Motherboard
Ultra Extreme 120 "True Black"
BFG Tech GTX 280 OCX
Antec 850 power supply
52" Samsung LN650A52


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> I've seriously tried just about everything, and I can only get to 3ghz on my q6600 with FSB at 1333 with a 9x multi.  When I check my mem speed on Everest it says it's running at 1333 even tho I set it at 2000mhz wtf.  I'm trying to get to a 1600 FSB with a 8x multi it wont post not matter what I do.  I've tried higher voltage on just about everything except the gtlreg what not but I have no idea what those values are so.., anyone have a working OC with a setup close to this...?
> 
> My setup
> 
> ...



Is this a fairly new Q6600 G0?
If so they are known to reach their max OC anywhere betwen 3-3.2 Ghz.

Old G0 ones could do 3.6+ (what my dad has but wont OC, what a waste  )

From what mussels tells me, generally, pre 2008 pack date is a good OCer, post 2008 pack date is a bad OCer.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Is this a fairly new Q6600 G0?
> If so they are known to reach their max OC anywhere betwen 3-3.2 Ghz.
> 
> Old G0 ones could do 3.6+ (what my dad has but wont OC, what a waste  )
> ...



yea it's a G0, theres gotta be some way to get it to 1600, atleast then my memory would get to a 1:2 ratio:shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> yea it's a G0, theres gotta be some way to get it to 1600, atleast then my memory would get to a 1:2 ratio:shadedshu



What is the pack date then?

Only way to get it to 400FSB would be a 7x multi unless your mobo can do 7.5x


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> What is the pack date then?
> 
> Only way to get it to 400FSB would be a 7x multi unless your mobo can do 7.5x



My multi goes up to 9,  I've tried the 8x multi and can't get it stable, I have gotten a 9xmulti at 1333 for a 3.ghz OC but still want that 1600 FSB


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> My multi goes up to 9,  I've tried the 8x multi and can't get it stable, I have gotten a 9xmulti at 1333 for a 3.ghz OC but still want that 1600 FSB



A Q6600 has multiplier selection between 6 and 9.

That why I said to try a 7 (or 7.5) multiplier. 1600FSB x 7 = 2.8Ghz or 1600FSB x 7.5 = 3Ghz.

Give it a go.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> A Q6600 has multiplier selection between 6 and 9.
> 
> That why I said to try a 7 (or 7.5) multiplier. 1600FSB x 7 = 2.8Ghz or 1600FSB x 7.5 = 3Ghz.
> 
> Give it a go.



I'll give it a go Think I'll need to raise any of the voltages or anything? Honestly want to get the best out of my memory and CPU, dont think the CPU can get to a 2000 MHZ FSB tho lol

My current working OC

FSB 1333mhz x 9 multi
Cpu Core 1.35V
CPU FSB 1.25V
SPP 1.40V
Mem 1.9V


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> I already have a working OC at 3ghz I'm trying to get to 3.2 at 1600 FSB!!
> 
> My current working OC
> 
> ...



But I dont think you will get there. If you have a q6600 G0 with a pack date in 2008 there is a great possibility it wont do 3.2Ghz. No matter how much voltage you throw at it.

Try this:

1600 x 9
CPU: 1.45v ( but be careful on temps, nvm just seen the cooler, that should be fine)
FSB: 1.4v

They are not tight voltages, but I would imagine if it cant boot and be stable at that, it never will be.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> But I dont think you will get there. If you have a q6600 G0 with a pack date in 2008 there is a great possibility it wont do 3.2Ghz. No matter how much voltage you throw at it.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...



lol yea tried those settings already, I'm going to try the 7.5 multi like you suggested and see what happenes.  Thanks for the help by the way.   Oh and I'm using the Thermal Right extreme 120 (True Black edition sam thing as the regular 120 just black), oh and the pack date for my Chip is 3/18/08


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> lol yea tried those settings already, I'm going to try the 7.5 multi like you suggested and see what happenes.  Thanks for the help by the way.   Oh and I'm using the Thermal Right extreme 120 (True Black edition sam thing as the regular 120 just black), oh and the pack date for my Chip is 3/18/08



Thats if you can select a 7.5, really depends on CPU and mobo used. You might end being stuck with a choice of either:

333*9 (1333FSB) = 3Ghz
375*8 (1500FSB) = 3Ghz
400*7 (1600FSB) = 2.8Ghz

Which one is upto you and proababy comes down to the memory ratios you can pick to get your ram at the right speed.

*Just a quick thought, you are changing your memory ratio/divider/speed (different mobos call it different things) as you up the FSB right?*


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Thats if you can select a 7.5, really depends on CPU and mobo used. You might end being stuck with a choice of either:
> 
> 333*9 (1333FSB) = 3Ghz
> 375*8 (1500FSB) = 3Ghz
> ...



just tried it and 7.5 wont work as a multi and with 7 it wont post. I have memory set to unlinked and everest says "DRAM:FSB Ratio 6:2 ratio" with my 3.0ghz OC


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> just tried it and 7.5 wont work as a multi and with 7 it wont post. I have memory set to unlinked and everest says "DRAM:FSB Ratio 6:2 ratio" with my 3.0ghz OC lol



Yeah but what actual value is the bios trying to run the RAM at?

When you said everest reported 1333Mhz, that was probably right. I get the feeling your are OCing your RAM without realsing it. I.e 1333 *2 = 2666Mhz (big OC hence instability when you go higher)

Your RAM's true value is 1000Mhz, but because its DDR (double data rate) the *effective* speed is 2000Mhz (which is what it is sold at)

There should be somewhere in the bios that tells you the value.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Yeah but what actual value is the bios trying to run the RAM at?
> 
> When you said everest reported 1333Mhz, that was probably right. I get the feeling your are OCing your RAM without realsing it. I.e 1333 *2 = 2666Mhz (big OC hence instability when you go higher)
> 
> ...



I set the memory in the bios to 2000mhz and when is starts up it says 2000mhz but when I finally boot up and run everest it says 1333


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> I set the memory in the bios to 2000mhz and when is starts up it says 2000mhz but when I finally boot up and run everest it says 1333



Okay thats wierd. but in any case, when you up the FSB to 400 (1600 quad pumped) do you change the Mem speed/ratio too?


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Okay thats wierd. but in any case, when you up the FSB to 400 (1600 quad pumped) do you change the Mem speed/ratio too?



I only have the option to mess with the ratio when I select to link the memory, should I try that?  I've also tried changing the mem speed to 1600mhz but still no dice.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> I only have the option to mess with the ratio when I select to link the memory, should I try that?  I've also tried changing the mem speed to 1600mhz but still no dice.



If you want 1600FSB try:

FSB voltage: 1.4v
CPU multi: 7 (just for now)
CPU v core: 1.4v

FSB: 400 (1600)

set the ram ratio to whatever gives you the slowest ram speed (for now)
and make sure to set the right mem voltage (to spec) and the right timings.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> If you want 1600FSB try:
> 
> FSB voltage: 1.4v
> CPU multi: 7 (just for now)
> ...



alright no dice, It's like it doesn't like anyother multi except 9 or anyother FSB


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> alright no dice, It's like it doesn't like anyother multi except 9 or anyother FSB



Thats wierd. Well I know nvidia chipsets arent the best for OCing, but I was pretty sure that the 790i supported 1600FSB by default.

I cant think of anything lese to try sorry, mate. Will have to wait and see if anyone comes up with anything else.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Thats wierd. Well I know nvidia chipsets arent the best for OCing, but I was pretty sure that the 790i supported 1600FSB by default.
> 
> I cant think of anything lese to try sorry, mate. Will have to wait and see if anyone comes up with anything else.



yea on the dam box is says 1600mhz so I'm clueless, thanks for the help tho.  Hopefully someone has an idea


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 25, 2008)

Try going in steps up to the 1600. Sometimes your Mobo wont just take any setting you throw at it. Taking it up to those levels in smaller steps will allow you to see where it becomes instable. At that point you need to decide to either add more voltage to the memory or/and the FSB. I didnt get to 4.0Ghz on my Q6600 by just using the values in my sig. It was a lot of small incremental steps, testing and tweeking. I agree you should be able to hit 3.2Ghz with no problem. However try smaller steps.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Try going in steps up to the 1600. Sometimes your Mobo wont just take any setting you throw at it. Taking it up to those levels in smaller steps will allow you to see where it becomes instable. At that point you need to decide to either add more voltage to the memory or/and the FSB. I didnt get to 4.0Ghz on my Q6600 by just using the values in my sig. It was a lot of small incremental steps, testing and tweeking. I agree you should be able to hit 3.2Ghz with no problem. However try smaller steps.



You are on WC though, and what pack date is your q6600?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 25, 2008)

It is a early G0 chip. I do know that the later releases of the G0 aren't as great overall on OC. Some are some aren't. Either way I would just take it slower. I am on water cooling and need it for 4Ghz. He doesn't for 3.2Ghz.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> It is a early G0 chip. I do know that the later releases of the G0 aren't as great overall on OC. Some are some aren't. Either way I would just take it slower. I am on water cooling and need it for 4Ghz. You dont for 3.2Ghz.



I know, just didnt want OP to get their hopes up thinking they could get 4Ghz, lol.

IMO 375FSB x8 is a good compromise, dunno why this setup is being such a b*tch. i agree it should do 400x8. unless they unfortunately got a really bad 2008 G0 that wont even do above 3Ghz!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 25, 2008)

That is possible...but I almost can't believe it wont OC 800Mhz. Has PyroInc tried to hit 3.2Ghz another way...It sound like his goal is to hit 3.2Ghz and have a FSB 1600Mhz. Have you hit 3.2 using a different FSB strap?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> That is possible...but I almost can't believe it wont OC 800Mhz. Has PyroInc tried to hit 3.2Ghz another way...It sound like his goal is to hit 3.2Ghz and have a FSB 1600Mhz. Have you hit 3.2 using a different FSB strap?



He said he couldnt boot at anything other than a 9x multi. i even tried to get him to do 400*7 and it didnt work. 

@PyroInc, is your BIOS right up to date?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 25, 2008)

I am pretty sure as well that the Q6600 doesn't support a 1333Mhz FSB on Paper. All the 45nm chips that were released after the Q6600 do though. Not saying it wont run at 1333mhz just I know the Q6600 has a 1066Mhz FSB Spec. 

Like I said, you need to use a different FSB strap. like 200/800, 233/932 or 266/1066. You mobo should have options for one of those settings. From there OC it to get your ram up to 1000mhz.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 25, 2008)

Core Kentsfield  
Multi-Core Quad-Core  
Name Core 2 Quad Q6600  
Operating Frequency 2.4GHz  
FSB 1066MHz


----------



## boogah (Jul 25, 2008)

PyroInc said:


> I've seriously tried just about everything, and I can only get to 3ghz on my q6600 with FSB at 1333 with a 9x multi.  When I check my mem speed on Everest it says it's running at 1333 even tho I set it at 2000mhz wtf.  I'm trying to get to a 1600 FSB with a 8x multi it wont post not matter what I do.  I've tried higher voltage on just about everything except the gtlreg what not but I have no idea what those values are so.., anyone have a working OC with a setup close to this...?
> 
> My setup
> 
> ...




what kind of cooling you have on it ? air.. water.. 
forget everest, what does CPUZ say about the ram speed ?  everest is wrong sometime ^___~
did you disable all the cpu features in cpu config ?
FSB link or unlink ?
what's the ram ratio ?


here's my setup on 680i  voltage on core is at 1.408

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=390606


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> He said he couldnt boot at anything other than a 9x multi. i even tried to get him to do 400*7 and it didnt work.
> 
> @PyroInc, is your BIOS right up to date?



yes I have  the p06 bios



boogah said:


> what kind of cooling you have on it ? air.. water..
> forget everest, what does CPUZ say about the ram speed ?  everest is wrong sometime ^___~
> did you disable all the cpu features in cpu config ?
> FSB link or unlink ?
> ...



yes all features are disabled, I've tried FSB unlinked and linked with no post,  My current OC bios says 2000 mhz on the ram and 1333 FSB but everest stats the ram is at 1333 and the FSB is at 1333 and I'm unlinked and the ratio option is not able to be selected when I have it set on unlinked (it just says auto in blue)



ZenZimZaliben said:


> That is possible...but I almost can't believe it wont OC 800Mhz. Has PyroInc tried to hit 3.2Ghz another way...*It sound like his goal is to hit 3.2Ghz and have a FSB 1600Mhz.* Have you hit 3.2 using a different FSB strap?



omg yes, oh I've tried 3.2 using different multi's and FSB's with high voltages just to make sure and still no dice


----------



## boogah (Jul 26, 2008)

Try this

go into CMOS then Load Defaults

then

go advanced chipset features

System Clocks
CPU miltiplier 8X

PCIe Spread spectrum(SSP) Disabled

FSB & Memory Config

Linked
Sync Mode
1600


CPU config
disable everything
enabled all cores ofcourse

System Voltages 
Leave everything on Auto it will choose best for the multiplier and FSB rates  you can go back in and tune it later.

HPET disable
Nvidia GPU EX disable



Save & exit setup

see if that work for you.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 26, 2008)

boogah said:


> Try this
> 
> go into CMOS then Load Defaults
> 
> ...




done that before, still no post


----------



## boogah (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm something is wrong there then.  3.2 should be pretty easy to get to.  maybe problem with ram compatibility.  Have you tried any other ram ?


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 26, 2008)

boogah said:


> hmm something is wrong there then.  3.2 should be pretty easy to get to.  maybe problem with ram compatibility.  Have you tried any other ram ?



not any ddr3 ram lol


----------



## boogah (Jul 26, 2008)

i'm guessing 9x multiplier with 1422 FSB in syncmode doesn't work either ?


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 26, 2008)

gd I had virtualization technology enabled through most of these test's (I know I know).  anyways just tried 1600 mhz linked and and synced and it posted but reset the bios to stock and said "please reset CPU or Frequency in cmos,"  I also tried 1600 unlinked with all auto voltages and same thing but when I put voltages manually it wouldn't even post.  So this is some kind of progress right...


----------



## ntdouglas (Jul 26, 2008)

Have you tried upping northbridge voltage?


----------



## boogah (Jul 26, 2008)

some Q6600 can't get to 1600 FSB with 9x multiplier(3.6 Ghz) without water cooling.  
what's the VID of your Q6600 ?
use coretemp to find out >> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

1422 FSB 9x would give you the magic 3.2 Ghz you wanted.

Also put the fan on manual at 100%


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 26, 2008)

boogah said:


> some Q6600 can't get to 1600 FSB with 9x multiplier(3.6 Ghz) without water cooling.
> what's the VID of your Q6600 ?
> use coretemp to find out >> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
> 
> ...



I want a 1600 FSB so I can run my ram faster then 1333 right now , my VID is 1.325 (keep in mind I'm oc'd right now to the specs I listed earlier)


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 28, 2008)

anyone else...?


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you tried using the lowest multi of 6 and slowly raising the FSB until you hit 400?

I just cant believe you are hitting a wall at such a low clock speed.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll try that tonight, heres some screenshots of cpu-z,  I'm looking at it and does that thing say my mem is running at 1000mhz ...!!!! wtf it's 2000mhz ram


----------



## boogah (Jul 28, 2008)

remember it's double data rate so that 1000mhz is actually 2000mhz.  

Your Q6600 has pretty high VID that's y it's not overclocking well.  may need higher voltage to get up to 3.2ghz.


----------



## Bundy (Jul 28, 2008)

boogah said:


> remember it's double data rate so that 1000mhz is actually 2000mhz.
> 
> Your Q6600 has pretty high VID that's y it's not overclocking well.  may need higher voltage to get up to 3.2ghz.



I agree. I,ve got a Q6700 running at 3300ghz, 1.35V but my VID is 1.2375.

That Q6600 will need more volts, if that works.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol it's not the quad it's the memory. your 2:6 (or 1:3) is making your memory have to run at 2400MHZ at a 400fsb on stock volts which it simply wont do. drop your memory ratio to 2:4 or 1:2 and put the quad at 400x8 3.2GHZ make sure your cpu is at 1.35v at least. and it should boot. mind you your memory will only be at (800MHZ)1600MHZ effective, but this is just for tersting. you have to remember its *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate memory so when you see 1000MHZ it means 2GHZ effective. 

drop your memory ratio and it should boot at 3.2GHZ.


----------



## PyroInc (Jul 29, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol it's not the quad it's the memory. your 2:6 (or 1:3) is making your memory have to run at 2400MHZ at a 400fsb on stock volts which it simply wont do. drop your memory ratio to 2:4 or 1:2 and put the quad at 400x8 3.2GHZ make sure your cpu is at 1.35v at least. and it should boot. mind you your memory will only be at (800MHZ)1600MHZ effective, but this is just for tersting. you have to remember its *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate memory so when you see 1000MHZ it means 2GHZ effective.
> 
> drop your memory ratio and it should boot at 3.2GHZ.



I dont have those ratios available to me in the bios just 5:3 and something else, at work right now but I'll put up the other ratio I can select, if I cant then should I just run it synced? Also I've tried running my mem at 1600mhz with a 1600 FSB and 8 Multi with 1.5v (unlinked) and it didn't post


----------

